# Schwankender FSB



## Tobias K. (13. Juli 2003)

moin


Ich hab ein MSI-Mainboard mit einem 2,66GHz P4 drauf. Ich hab von MSI ein Programm das "CoreCenter" heisst das mir z.b. die Lüfterdrehzahl und den MHz des Prozessors anzeigt. Da schwangt der FSB oft stark sodass ich ab und zu bis zu 2,9GHz hab.
Ist das normal??


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## blubber (14. Juli 2003)

Hmm? Schwankender FSB? Das kann ich mir eigentlich kaum vorstellen, zumal der FSB im Bios eingestellt wird und somit fest ist, bzw. nicht von Windows beeinflusst werden kann....soweit ich das glaube.
Bist du sicher, dass es der FSB ist?


----------



## dfd1 (14. Juli 2003)

Kannste auch noch sagen, welches Board es genau ist?? MSI hat doch kürzlich ein Board ausgeliefert, welches die Taktfrequenz des Prozi und des FSB je nach Last variert... Habs jedenfalls so gelesen.


----------



## blubber (14. Juli 2003)

Hmm, naja, aber er sagte ja, er habe einen P4 2,66 Ghz, und manchmal würde er auf 2,9 Ghz hochdrehn. Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Motherboard selbstständig (ob über FSB oder Multiplikator) dem Prozessor eine so hohe, zusätzliche Belastung zumutet. 
Nicht jeder P4 2,6 Ghz hält 2,9 Ghz aus.

bye


----------



## Tobias K. (14. Juli 2003)

moin


Ich hab ein MS-6701. Der Multiplikator ist bei den neuen P4s sowieso fest eingestellt, also sollte es daran nicht liegen. Vielleicht spinnt ja auch das Programm mit dem ich es messe?!


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

